# Water Circulation Pumps..



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Since im not as experienced as many here, im having an issue with dead spots leaving me with a tough choice, have my plants blowing around or leaving them be. So obviously i'll be in need of a circulation pump to get things flowing near the substrate better. Im guessing that it aimed roughly in the direction of the current flow, but along the side wall (and low!) would bring more current flow through the front and eliminate the majority of the dead spots. They happen to be where my future foregound will be.

Problem is no matter where i read, people are quoting tanks as large as 120 gallons, and im only with a 29 gallon. so what im looking for is volume, without turbulence. after all, im looking for the debris to just move, nothing more.

Anyone out there have experience with circulation pumps on small tanks and is willing to share some insight on some models that would be best suited?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe use a small mini elite?
That's what I use for my tank, not only as a small filter, but it gives a good push for my 5 gallons~


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^Exactly what I use, just look for a small in tank filter that you stick on the inside of the tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Awesome thanks guys, didn't even think about hagen... looks to be slim enough to tuck behind my driftwood where im not planting


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The other thing that is good with these things is if you wanna get into DIY co2 those little intank filters make great diffusers. On the outake of the filter there should be a nib to attach an airline too on most types of intank filters and this is where you would hook up the line from the DIY co2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I got my diy connected into my xp1 intake, little to no bubbles coming out and my drop checker is in the light green  on a side note its been weeks and my jello co2 is still going strong with zero maintnence


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep in mind that the rated GPH might sound like alot but in actual use it's not THAT much flow.

I use a Koralia Evolution 1400GPH to push pleco poop upwards to get filtered out in my 120G. It provides flow but not what I thought 1400GPH would be (thought my fish would be hanging on for dear life). Thinking of getting another one to put on the other side of the tank


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

The smaller Koralia pumps do good.


----------

